# New to Rhinestone Decorating



## hls1621

Hi all! I am new to this forum and new to Rhinestone decorating for business!

This might sound a bit ridiculous, but I don't know where to start; Can someone experienced in this help me get started? I would *greatly* appreciate any suggestions about what the most efficient methods of rhinestone decorating are, or bottom line, how I should start off and then progress.

Maybe suggestions on where to get supplies? (Rhinestone Crystals, Swarovski Crystals, blank T shirts, ect)

I appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## veedub3

Welcome Aboard Heather,

You have come to the right place. There are several threads here to help. Use the search button at the top of the page and search "rhinestone instructions" and you will get several posts on the topic. Same thing for blank shirts. Also check out the preferred vendors on the left side of the screen for supplies.

I am sure more will chime in but this should get you started for now.

Good Luck!

Katrina


----------



## debz1959

Actually, Heather, there is a complete section dedicated to rhinestone decoration - Rhinestone Decoration - T-Shirt Forums 

But if there is something in particular you need help with, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Mesissy

Hello. I'm new here. I would love to learn how to make t shirts with the rhinestones on them. I have been doing some reading on the internet today and have a few questions if someone would be kind to help me, please. I am going to use the Bejeweler (cause its in-expensive) and i'm just gonna make some shirts for family and myself. I came across the rhinestones that u heat the glue on them and place them in a stencil pattern. My question is this........do they really stay on when washed and dried? OK........i also came across the the rhinestone transfers that u iron on. 2 questions on this.........do they stay on after washing and drying and also is the inside of the shirt stiff from ironing on the tansfers? Thanks for any help. I really appreciate it. Cheryl


----------



## debz1959

Yes, if applied correctly, they stay on after washing & drying. 
No, the shirt is not stiff after applying.


----------



## DTFuqua

With all the time it takes to set up custom rhinestone transfers, my wife has almost all rhinestone shirts I have made. We wash them regularly and throw them in the dryer without any problems at all. I used a heat press to put them on with and not a cheap one either (not saying ALL cheap heatpresses are no good). Cathy loves the attention she sometimes gets when she wears some of her T's with the rhinestones on them. I've thought about checking out the sonic wand for attaching rhinestones to things like leather. Any body do leather and rhinestones?


----------



## Mesissy

debz1959 said:


> Yes, if applied correctly, they stay on after washing & drying.
> No, the shirt is not stiff after applying.


---------------------------

Thanks, Deb. So both methods will be good for washing and drying? Also....what do mean "if applied correctly"? Is it something that i could mess up? Thanks again


----------



## charles95405

Terry..I have use the sonic wand to attach to leather, tennies, dog collars...etc... since no heat is used..it is fine


----------



## debz1959

Mesissy said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> Thanks, Deb. So both methods will be good for washing and drying? Also....what do mean "if applied correctly"? Is it something that i could mess up? Thanks again


If you are using the Bejewler, make sure it heats the stones/studs properly, with the glue totally melted. I don't use the bejewler for large projects, I use our heat press, but you can also use a home iron. The following is what I send to my customers... 


*HOT FIX APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS *​ 


*Home Iron*​ 

Place shirt face up on a flat surface that can withstand heat.​ 
Place a cotton cloth over design to protect the shirt. Set your iron to the proper setting for your shirt. Do not use steam.​ 
Place iron down for 45 seconds. Do NOT move iron back and forth. Lift the iron and place it down on the next section. Do this 2 times per section.​ 
Turn your garment inside out and apply heat to each section for 30 seconds. Allow to cool 20 minutes.​ 
Always use a hard, flat surface, such as a table, dresser top etc. 
Never shift the transfer on the garment or the iron. This can cause the stones to move around. ​ 

*Heat Press*​ 

Pre-heat the press to 325° F (160° C) & set for light to medium pressure.​ 
Lay your shirt on the bed.​ 
Throw a clean t-shirt over the design & close the press for 15 seconds.​ 
If you are using larger stones, close & press again for another 15 seconds.​ 
Remove the shirt and turn over to press one more time.​ 


For both methods I recommend that you place a sheet of paper inside the shirt before pressing so that won’t stick together once pressed.​ 
Wash your garments inside out in cold water and dry on low heat.​ 
Please do not use the iron or heat press on anything that will not withstand the heat; leather, rubber, plastic, etc…​


----------



## Mesissy

Hello...............i'm back with another question, please. If i wanted to use glue to attach the rhinestones to a t shirt, what kind of glue would i use? Also, is it ok to use 50 cotton/50 polyester t shirts? Thanks for your help. cheryl


----------



## charles95405

yes there are glues...suggest contacting most any large hot fix rhinestone dealer. I have never used them...but they might be okay if you careful and don't get glue where you don't want!...Again not sure of the glue type, but hotfix stones can be used on the cotton/poly blends


----------



## vtdancer

What is a sonic wand?


----------



## charles95405

A sonic wand is a stand alone system to manually place stones on garments...usually something that can't go on a heat press...but can be used on any garment. The device I think is shown at VHS-350 Manual Handheld Rhinestone Setting Machine the device uses vacuum to pick up the stone and place where you want and then uses ultra sound to activate the hot fix stones to the garment. There is not overt heat involved. I think Mesa charges around 1800-2000 for this machine. I bought mine from another source...a direct importer


----------



## lizziemaxine

Mesissy said:


> Hello...............i'm back with another question, please. If i wanted to use glue to attach the rhinestones to a t shirt, what kind of glue would i use? Also, is it ok to use 50 cotton/50 polyester t shirts? Thanks for your help. cheryl


GemTac is a good glue to use. It holds well, dries clear and doesn't leave glue strings all over like some glue do. I get mine from Rhinestone Guy.

I have used 50/50 shirts and had no problem.


----------



## IBXpressions

I have been doing rhinestone designs for about 4 months and there is a lot to learn (e.g. application, rhinestone types, washing etc.) This forum has given me so much knowledge that would have taken me months to figure out! You have come to the right place. I think someone suggested a link that is loaded with useful information. There are tons of sites out there selling rhinestones, rhinestuds and all the accessories you would need to get started. Read all you can, and if you are looking for a cheaper alternative for rhinestones (Korean Hofix Rhinestones) you can check us out! Good luck!
Rhinestone Decoration - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sparkles

Hi, I am looking for guidance - thinking of buying a crystal wand, could someone tell me what I should be looking for? Found Kandi Kane is this ok? Also do swarovski crytals fit all wands? Finally if I buy crystals for the wand, can I still use these on plastic fabrics if I use a glue instead of putting them in wand?

Sorry for all the questions, but thanks for your advice and help


----------



## doctordun

Ok, I have another question and I will expose my ignorance. We are investing in a nice heat press to go along with our dye sublimation printer and thought to do rhinestone heat transfers also.

We would probably buy custom pre-made designs already on paper. We have a quilt store and hope to add some new services for our customers.

The big question I have is:
Do these rhinestones have glue on both sides (one to stick on the paper and the other for sticking on fabric) or is the paper sticky. If the paper has glue on it to hold the rhinestones, does the glue get on your garment when pressing? If this happens, how do you remove the glue?

Thank you.

Doc


----------



## SandyMcC

The rhinestone transfer sheet is sticky and picks up the rhinestones (which only have adhesive on he bottom and that adhesive is not sticky, but melts upon heating). When you heat press the sheet the adhesive from the sheet does not get transferred to the fabric at all. And it's actually still sticky after heating and cooling! It's great stuff!


----------



## doctordun

SandyMcC said:


> The rhinestone transfer sheet is sticky and picks up the rhinestones (which only have adhesive on he bottom and that adhesive is not sticky, but melts upon heating). When you heat press the sheet the adhesive from the sheet does not get transferred to the fabric at all. And it's actually still sticky after heating and cooling! It's great stuff!


Thank you. I was worried that the garment may need to be washed or something after applying the stones.


----------



## Alicia Meneses

Using a crystal wand is OK to add a little sparkle to a few pieces. However for business purposes the best way to go is to apply the stones with transfers. It will save you a lot of time and your pieces will be consistent.


----------



## Alicia Meneses

When buying transfers make sure you are getting grade A rhinestones/glue. If you get a second rate glue, the rhinestones will fall off.


----------



## taricp35

Alicia Meneses said:


> When buying transfers make sure you are getting grade A rhinestones/glue. If you get a second rate glue, the rhinestones will fall off.


You have obviously been buying Stones out of China because they are the ones that grade and FYI the more A's the better the product is supposed to be. if you are only buying A quality you are getting some very cheap stones. AAA would be better than A.

Tari


----------



## IBXpressions

I agree, GEMTAC is the best glue to use if you are applying rhinestones with no 
adhesive on the back. If you are new to rhinstone decorating, there is TONS of information on how to get started and how you can avoid pit falls from the start! Just read, read, read and apply what you learn to your business!


----------



## BML Builder

charles95405 said:


> Terry..I have use the sonic wand to attach to leather, tennies, dog collars...etc... since no heat is used..it is fine


Charles where did you get your sonic wand and about how much did it cost??

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## doctordun

lizziemaxine said:


> I have used 50/50 shirts and had no problem.


We are going to do sublimating also with 100% polyester. Will applying rhinestones to the the finished art work be possible with a press or wand?


----------



## muneca

Heather, 

Welcome to the forum & good luck to you. I'm starting to add rhinestones to my business as well. If I run into anything useful...I'll send it your way. Again, good luck to you! 

Mesissy, welcome to you as well & good luck!


----------



## modernsportwear

I bought Glitz-up from All American supply in Philadelphia . www.screenprintsupply.com. vacuum attached. They also have sonic one but too much money. Cheap but works very well to me.


----------



## muneca

thanks y'all!


----------



## sjidohair

if I can help anyone with questions please ask away,, I love what i do,, and I love to share it with you,,
MMM


----------



## DTFuqua

I made some templates out of the hartco sand mask but the glue kept the rhinestones from ataching to the mylar sticky sheet that is supposed to hold the rhinestones till you press them. What is a good product to use to neutralize the glue and not affect the bond to the backer or the sandmask material itself?


----------



## muneca

Hi Heather, 

Welcome aboard & good luck to you w/your new business venture! There are several types of stones out there. Some of them aren't as blingy as others. Make sure you know what you're buying before hand. And yes, they stay on if done properly. (the good ones & the bad ones!) Also, I've learned a lot from all of the rhinestone threads here on the forum. Rhinestones are really popular now! Again, good luck to you!


----------



## Obeline

Hi,
I am new too. 
But, I am now able to fix hot fix transfer design correctly (good pressure, heat and time), now I am wondering in which way I should go for business. I mean is it more popular/paying to sell only rhinestones, or to sell T Shirt with rhinestones on it, or doing my own transfer design and apply those on T Shirt or selling only hot fix transfer design? Good question....I mean compare cost and selling price, which one is the most paying, the most in demand? 
Sometimes, with shipping cost I have to sell too high some products, so i am looking for the best item to sell in that market.
Thank's to help me to choose the correct field!
Bye for now..LL


----------



## sjidohair

Linda,, 
That question I am afraid will have to be answered by you,, 
Test all that you mentioned and you will have a answer for yourself.. 
It is different for all of us..
and expect your buisness to change every few months,, embrace the changes and change with them,, dont put to much stock in one area,, becuase of the changes,, and you will be fine,,

Keep us posted on how you are doing,, and welcome to the blingvillle


----------



## Obeline

Hello,
Your answer is "sage"....(like wisdom)!
I just try to do/to have a short cut!  Hahahahaha...
I know, that's probably what I will have to do...experienced all possibilities...and I will see! No luck...no short cut!  Thank's Linda


----------



## sjidohair

Your very welcome,,, 
and we will be here to help you along the way,, 
mmm


----------



## simpex

Hi Charles I could not find the vhs350 hand held on Mesas website I called them they put me on to SWF east I called them they put me on to Colman and company I saw something thats a hand held vac setter. could you help me find the one you use? thanks. Sam


----------



## Obeline

Thank's to you! It's good to know!


----------



## allhamps

Linda, that advice might be the best yet, even though it seems vague. I started out trying to sell t-shirts with designs I created. Sometimes people liked the designs, but always wanted a different color shirt. Then I went to just selling the designs, and people could pick their own shirt/apparel item. What I learned was that just because I liked something, didn't mean that it would be a big seller. Finally, I moved into custom designs and reselling hot fix rhinestones and supplies. Right now, That's about 90% of my business. I still do designs that I like and put them on my site for sale, but I think like stated before, it's going to be different for each person.


----------



## charles95405

Sam....I bought my vac setter from DZU STORE I am not sure they are selling any longer. They are selling the Glitz-up...that one is about $120.. I did see one like I got (I think) from
For more information, contact MESA Distributors at 800-456-3727 or visit Apparel Decorating Equipment from MESA Distributors
You can google 'vacuum rhinestone setter' and try contacting some of the chinese sources..


----------



## Obeline

Hi,
I like to hear/read about your experience in business. Like you say it is different from one to another, but it's fun to read different experience from all of you who are already in the business, I suppose, for couple of years now. I am learning something from you, like yes, it is true everyone will not like what your doing. This make me think before I will do a biggest jump in the business (like buying lots of blank T Shirt, buying hot fix designs etc...) I don't want to make full mistakes...Thank's to share your experience with me and all new one! I appreciate! And this forum is really helpful, I call the forum the biggest encyclopedia on the art to do rhinestones/vinyl tranfer T Shirt!


----------



## MCWARNS

Thanks for your useful links.It might be very useful to us.
Thanks for sharing this information




Down Pillow


----------



## simpex

Thanks Charles. I dont think I want to go the China direct route yet. I will look into the lead you gave me. Thanks once again. Sam


----------



## aztshirtfan

You might want to checkout this video on applying rhinestones to a T-Shirt. It really is easy, just take
you time.

YouTube - How to Make Iron-On T Shirt Designs : How to Make a Rhinestone Iron-On T Shirt Transfer

Be sure to stop back if you have questions.

Best of luck with your project,

Paul


----------



## vikylobe

Hi Guys!

Do you know any supplier of rhinestones from China?
I heard you can get cheap ones their in bulk.
I'm also new on rhinestones decorating business.
I'll appreciate any replies.


----------



## nycmerch

I personally would stay away from Chinese Stone... But you can find them on Aliexpress.com or DHGate.com


----------



## allhamps

Try Sunsco but make sure you order Korean or Machine Cut stones


----------

